# G&H Happy (Brown) Bogie



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

*Description*

From smokingpipes.com:


> This is a dark fired and dark air cured Twist. Also known as Happy Bogie. This brown twist is actually a bit stronger than the black twist and is made to slice into coins for smoking, or small plugs for chewing - as done by many sailors.


*In the tin*

It smells sweet and reminds me of JKP, but there's another tone in there that reminds me of..Irish Flake maybe? I sliced it carefully into 1/8" thick slices, and it's very moist. I rubbed it and let it sit for a few minutes before packing it.

*In the pipe*

It packs easily and is slightly spongy. Lights with a bit of difficulty because it was still a bit moist. I charred it a bit and let it expand, then tamped it and got a full ember going. Lots of heavy smoke. It burns barely making the bowl warm, and the smoke is warm even with hard pulls but it never gets hot.

*The experience*

Here we go with another G&H IF contender. At the top of the bowl it tastes very much like IF without the Burley. It is very smoky, and there is a very slight floral undertone. It actually got me to sit back and just relax and enjoy what it was giving me. It has lots of body, slightly sweet, with a lot of natural tone to it. It's up in your face with boldness; not afraid to let you know what tobacco has to give. About half-way through I started to pick up&#8230;is it?...no way...yes it is, that's rum! Very slight, but it was there. Of course, there was a nic hit like a freight train.

I fully enjoyed this smoke. G&H has hit the spot again with another that will hit high on my favorite list. I went out on a limb with these G&H blends and I am very happy I did. Brown Bogie will satisfy my need for big, bold flavors at the end of the day and remind me that this is one of life's simple pleasures; to slow down and let the tobacco shut off the day and just enjoy the earthyness it gives. Well done G&H, well done.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Great reviews Nate  

Sounds like my first couple trips down G&H lane. They really are a great blender especially if you are like me and like the higher nic content  

Brown Bogie to me has a little spice that wanders in and out too... Could just be the nic tingling but.. I love the stuff for a nice sit back and enjoy pipe. They aren't a truly complex blend that will keep morphing on you but they just make me want to sink into my chair and BE.. 

I would recommend adding Dark Flake Scented and UnScented into your list to try from G&H as well. They are both high in my rotation as well. Not as high as Dark Birdseye and Brown Bogie but close. 
Mike


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Great reviews. Gawith & Hoggarth rarely gets the praise of other English blenders. When it comes to ropes and dark-fired blends, I don't think it gets better than G&H.

Two things to add: 

- The nic hit on G&H ropes isn't as strong as other companies. In particular, the Samuel Gawith Brown Rope and Black Rope are murderously strong. G&H ropes are full strength certainly, but I find it to be a reasonable strength.

- For those like me who can't be bothered with preparing rope tobaccos, G&H offers Brown (and Black) Twist Sliced. Which is the Happy Bogie, cut into very thin coins and rubbed out. Very convenient.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I love this tobac, and actually bought a peterson belgique to dedicate to it. I a dedicated briar, this blend really shines!

It's old timey, straight tobacco flavor. No casing, no topping, just baccy. I've found that the sweetness can really shine if you take your time and puff it slow.

If you really like this blend, I urge you to buy a pound of it (or the 17.6 ounces or whatever it's packaged in). It is so cool to get the whole thing rolled up with a big rusty nail in it, and jarring it up is as much fun as smoking the stuff!

Now to see how it ages. Something tells me the edges might come off a bit like a good cigar, but I don't expect a tutti frutti deal like other VA's. I'm betting on creamy chocolate in a few years!


----------

